# alguien conoce estas marcas de bocinas?



## Guzman17m (Mar 8, 2012)

resulta ser que aquí en mi país andan estas bocinas en la mayoría de los auto adornos, pero son de una marca que desconosco "Hamakan" estuve navegando por la internet y encontre los parlantes originales B&C






aqui la B&C de 10"

http://www.bcspeakers.com/product.php?id=42


----------

